# Iberry Auxus Nuclea N1 launched with 1080p display and MTK processor



## quagmire (Jul 9, 2013)

*static.ibnlive.in.com/ibnlive/pix/sitepix/07_2013/canvas-090713.jpg


Specs:
5-inch 1080p display (IPS)

MT6589T Quad core Turbo 1.5GHz with PowerVR SGX 544MP GPU clocked @ 357MHz

Android Jelly Bean 4.2

13 megapixel (BSI sensor)

2800 mAh Battery

Internal Storage : 16GB with microSD slot​

Pre-booking price: Rs.15,990
Price: Rs.18,000 


-Source


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

This is a good phone..........this is what MMX Canvas 4 should have been.....
It has 1GB RAM.......2GB would have been even better but still a good one

Also this phone's GPU is clocked at more MHz than the one found in Canvas 4 n others (so even better CPU n GPU performance)


----------



## theterminator (Jul 10, 2013)

another waste of money... market has exploded with daily launch of new smartphones & none of them satisfy  want more and more !!!


----------



## Empirial (Jul 11, 2013)

Iss 'Berry' ke 'Ber' mat todo


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

*official website: * Auxus Nuclea N1



anupam_pb said:


> This is a good phone..........this is what MMX Canvas 4 should have been.....
> It has 1GB RAM.......2GB would have been even better but still a good one
> 
> Also this phone's GPU is clocked at more MHz than the one found in Canvas 4 n others (so even better CPU n GPU performance)


it will be better than MMX C4 
but 2GB ram was expected
rest of the specs are amazing such as 1080p display,front 8MP camera,GG3,AMD display 
will wait for reviews 

but they haven't mentioned the PPI ?
on ebay I found it to be 441 ppi not sure though 



Empirial said:


> Iss 'Berry' ke 'Ber' mat todo


r u a poet?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 23, 2013)

Anybody have any info on Iberry's A.S.S ?

Forum member pat has Auxus CoreX2 but is not active here anymore.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 23, 2013)

from where this iberry came, is it indian or chienese, service center, warranty, A.S.S. , update etc

would llike to buy if the company is trustworthy

wow man look at the specs, if it delivers what it promise, then it will be a super duper hit....... just look at specs

and the pre booking ends in 3 hour

anyone with i berry experience


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> from where this iberry came, is it indian or chienese, service center, warranty, A.S.S. , update etc
> 
> would llike to buy if the company is trustworthy
> 
> ...



go through their website...
they say 400+ SC in India also toll free no is given

iberry Support

dealers location is also given Our Dealers


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> go through their website...
> they say 400+ SC in India also toll free no is given
> 
> iberry Support
> ...



thanks for reply, but do they deliver what they promise, i encourge such companies but  before investing in any product we must make sure the money is well spent, anyone here have used in iberry products, and how it their after sale service


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2013)

its there 1st handset all others are tabs...I am soo much interested in this but will not buy before reviews


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2013)

checkout the review

iBerry Auxus Nuclea N1 review and specs | Product Reviews Net


----------



## quagmire (Aug 6, 2013)

Gaming disaster:


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 7, 2013)

Battery should last For a Day IMO. at least better then Canvas 4.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2013)

from reviews:

pros: 
- Awesome display..text are sharp & internet browsing is superb
- Battery is excellent
- Camera is good & filled with plenty of features..Auto focus is nice
- Build Quality is excellent
- Four back panels is nice addon
- Watching HD videos is a treat

cons: 
- poor gaming (if u wanna play high 3D games consider xolo play)
- gallery app crashed while editing photos
- recorded video has some sort of stuttering
- Benmark scores are not up to the mark


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2013)

Hmm, looks good for HD porn on the go 
I still wont buy it though.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> from reviews:
> 
> pros:
> - Awesome display..text are sharp & internet browsing is superb
> ...



Not for me then. Want to play Games and Looks like Xolo Play T1000 is better but ASS of xolo is still unknown


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2013)

^also the Smart Stay feature (same as SGS4) is excellent & flawlessly works


----------



## Ironman (Aug 11, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Anybody have any info on Iberry's A.S.S ?
> 
> Forum member pat has Auxus CoreX2 but is not active here anymore.



I also use a Auxus CoreX2 3G

bought it at 9.9k ,3 months back .


----------



## quagmire (Aug 11, 2013)

^Buddy can you do a small review. It will help all our forum members. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 12, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> thanks for reply, but do they deliver what they promise, i encourge such companies but  before investing in any product we must make sure the money is well spent, anyone here have used in iberry products, and how it their after sale service



After Sale Service !!

I have not experienced their warranty
but their customer support is filled with very few knowledgeable persons ......... most just ..... (well you can put it this way that they know less than you do)

As for the Product , its Performance is good .
Except for certain issues.



quagmire said:


> ^Buddy can you do a small review. It will help all our forum members. Thanks in advance.



As for Reviewing  i have never reviewed a product , i am keen to do it .......... can you give me a tutorial on ghow to do it & stuff??


----------



## funskar (Aug 12, 2013)

It another crap fone..
It lags as hell..
A crap from hong kongish brand


----------



## nilgeek (Sep 28, 2013)

hello friends,

just would like to know how much usable mon board memory one gets as it is just 4 gb and at last is it worth the money ?

since specs are looking appealing and interesting especially the display, how is i ball 4.7 g cobalt it is alos having good specs .

Thanks


Regds

Neelesh S


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

^the phone is good in build quality so can check the reviews on iGyaan.in for more details
but don't consider it a HD gaming device


----------

